# grub: the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly

## Nio84

Salve ...non mi fa installare grub nell'mbr 

```
 grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly 
```

Ho letto un po' di guide ma in fstab,mtab,grub.conf semprerebbe tutto a posto anche se una cosa su fdisk mi ha insospettito.FAT32 W95?

```

WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to

         switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to

         sectors (command 'u').

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        1959    15728640   27  Unknown

/dev/sda2            1959        1972      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3   *        1972       15649   109867008    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda4           15650       30401   118495440    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5           15650       30137   116374828+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sda6           30138       30401     2120548+   b  W95 FAT32

```

mtab

```
tmpfs / tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /mnt/cdrom vfat ro,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,errors=remount-ro 0 0

/dev/loop0 /mnt/livecd squashfs ro,relatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

tmpfs /mnt/livecd/lib64/firmware tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /mnt/livecd/usr/portage tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

/dev/sda5 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=continue,data=writeback 0 0

none /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

/dev/sdc2 /mnt/usbdisk vfat rw 0 0

```

fstab

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda5      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda6      none      swap      sw      0 0

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

grub.conf

```

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 60

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.33-r2

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda5 

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

# vim:ft=conf:

title Windows 7

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

makeactive 

chainloader +1

```

----------

## ago

personalmente usando la shell di grub non mi sono mai trovato male, quindi lancia

```
grub --no-floppy
```

successivamente dovrebbero seguire 

```
root (hd0,4)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

P.S. Aiutati con il tabulatore, come suggerisce la guida

----------

## Nio84

```
root (hd0,4)
```

```
filesystem type unknow partition type 0xb 
```

0xb alias una FAT? Ma come è possibile ho formattato in ext3 all'inizio dell'installazione!!

Anche fdisk me la segnala come FAT

con il tab mi dà come possibilità o hd0,1 o hd 00 che sono entrambe di windows (una è una partizione nascosta l'altyra è di ripristino

----------

## oRDeX

scusa ma se fdisk ti dice che sono FAT è perchè nell MBR tu hai impostato FAT come tipo. Non c'entra il FS che poi ci hai messo sopra.

man fdisk o cfdisk e cambia tipo di partizione  :Razz: 

Io userei cfdisk   :Wink: 

----------

## Nio84

Scusa , ma se in sda5 e sda6 cambio tipo di partizione non è che mi cancella i dati dentro?

----------

## Peach

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Scusa , ma se in sda5 e sda6 cambio tipo di partizione non è che mi cancella i dati dentro?

 

quello che sta cercando di dire ordex e' che formattare con un filesystem e flaggare una partizione come contenente un file system sono due operazioni completamente diverse.

Se proprio ti senti insicuro, fai il backup di /boot da qualche parte, smonta, fdisk e cambia partizione e vedi cosa succede  :Smile: 

----------

